# ---- Covers For Hire ---- Custom & Premade - New Covers Every Week -----



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi I'm Athanasios, an indie author & cover artist offering my creative skills to any indie authors looking for high quality covers.

Here are quick examples of my work:









Most of the covers I've done are @: http://www.mad-gods.com/coverHIRE.html

I work in DVD/Video production and make short videos of clips and animation specific for films and television.

I've made my own book trailer and have it as an example here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu2O4StE8DQ


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

You've got some great work there


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome cover art! I really like the Coffee-Break Collection one and the Terra Incognita one. You're very talented.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I love those _Terra Incognito_ covers. They remind me of Joe Abercrombie's _First Law_ series.

Can you give a better idea of what your average charge for a cover is? $50-$500 is quite a range


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Basic text onto a static pic that I get from a royalty free site would be 60.

If you provide the pic and there's not too many revisions of text and font I work on is 50.

The higher ends are all if you want a specific figure against a specific background is between 175-250.

If I completely make the cover from scratch, it's closer to the 500 range.

I usually give a rough estimate from your description of what you want, then I do a mockUP and give a better estimate, and if you agree with the mockUP I do it for you and you pay upon completion.


----------



## Rasi22 (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice covers. You are highly talented.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Rasi22

Wow, everybody, thanks for the overwhelming DMs. I'm keeping up with the demand,
even overtaking it, so whoever else is interested: [email protected]

Some really cool books, Alice in Zombieland, The Specials, Pain In the *ss Car Rentals, & The Heidelberg Hotel to name but a few. Not uploaded yet but will update my site with them when the author's give permission.

Thanks again & keep 'em coming.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Really beautiful work! I especially love Terra Incognita and American Martyr.


----------



## jossreeves (Mar 15, 2012)

athanos said:


> If this is the wrong place for this please tell me & I'll delete
> 
> Hi I'm Athanasios, an indie author & cover artist offering my creative skills to any indie authors looking for high quality covers.
> 
> ...


I'm a new Kindle author. I have bookmarked your page. Currently I would only need a simple ebook cover for Kindle books. Thanks for your post. I was going to ask about the price range but I see you answered that below. Nice work!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice work! Not in the market now, but I've bookmarked you.


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

Great covers. I'm not there yet, so I'm bookmarking.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking forward to it. Send your cover idea to: [email protected]

Bookmarking is always good, hiring is better but, I'll take what I can get.

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Madeline said:


> You've got some great work there


love your cover too!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Madeline.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

More covers done in the past few weeks.

Here are quick examples of my work:









Larger examples are @: http://www.mad-gods.com/coverHIRE.html


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Great artwork!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

The website where most of the covers I've done are displayed in large format is now up to date with the most recent additions:

http://www.mad-gods.com/coverHIRE.html

Thanks to everybody for the praise.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Great covers. I'm not in your ballpark yet but I'm definitely bookmarking the link.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Great covers. I'm not in your ballpark yet but I'm definitely bookmarking the link.

You know what Steve I've heard that before and I've replied with the following:

The prices are between 50-500. I've never gone past 300 and there have been quite a few where I've accepted incremental payment.
For example I billed through Paypal, 3 invoices for 50 each and the person paid in weekly increments and got their cover with the last payment.

I'm not a big operation, I'm just a single person who you can talk to and can come to an agreement with.
Or you can wait, I'm just throwing that out there.


----------



## R.A.Library (Mar 23, 2012)

Very eye-catching and dynamic work.
Definitely stumbling this page. Rock on.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

R.A.Library said:


> Very eye-catching and dynamic work.
> Definitely stumbling this page. Rock on.


I run the gambit of covers. I just finished one for RJ Lockett. I'm used to doing dark and moody thrillers but this was much lighter and much more fun. It was a refreshing little departure. I'll link to it soon.


----------



## ChrisVC (Mar 25, 2012)

Unique.  And they look very professional, not something just anyone could do.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

I also decided to sink my teeth into  the vampire genre with,










@: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007Y2SKHW

 & oh yeah Smashwords too: 
 https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/156114 

Thoughts?


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

That latest cover is gorgeous!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

David Adams said:


> That latest cover is gorgeous!


Getting a lot of good feedback on I Am Eternal. It's up and available @:
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007Y2SKHW
 https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/156114


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

Tom, I have always loved your artwork.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

PJJones said:


> Tom, I have always loved your artwork.


Thanks PJ.

I've updated my site with more covers and made it brighter and cleaner.
Whoever is interested please go to:

*http://predatoryethics.com* for the primary site. 

From there you can read more about *Predatory Ethics* and choose 
any of the books in the series and learn more about
*Mad Gods, Commitment and I Am Eternal.*

The covers are now located @: *http://www.mad-gods.com/CoverHIRE/*


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Four new covers this week.

Why aren't you going for your cover?
*http://www.mad-gods.com/CoverHIRE*










I made some people pretty happy. Maybe a few will come by.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

He did a excellant job on my new cover, the art work was just what I wanted.    thanks again


----------



## hmadkins (May 8, 2011)

Athanasios did a cover for one of my upcoming books, "Disembodied."  It blew my mind how gorgeous it turned out.  I love the quality of his work, and I'm hiring him for my new series   He's also just a really great guy.


----------



## KelPollard (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi eveyone!

I'm new here (Actually I JUST found out this website existed) and I've been reading around for a while and I wanted to chime in on this thread and say that Athanos created my cover and back cover for "The Specials" and I couldn't be more happy with it! I also notice a HUGE sells increase when I first introduced it too, so that's something to think about!



athanos said:


> More covers done in the past few weeks.
> 
> Here are quick examples of my work:
> 
> ...


----------



## Julia Crane (May 8, 2011)

Very talented artist, and a pleasure to work with. I love your new cover for Eternal!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy, happy, joy, joy!


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Love the cover he helped me with! He was patient through the process, making the minute changes each time my OCD wanted to tweak it. 

Hopefully my novel will make its way to print, but it's with the editor!


----------



## jeswindell (Jun 1, 2012)

I highly recommend Athanasios work.  He is very responsive and easy to work with.  Started with my own photography.  Worked through modifications by email.  Price is right.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I had a vision for the new cover for 'Swallow the Moon' but I wasn't sure if it was possible to put it together.

The process was actually published on Cool Main Press's Blog Kissing the Blarney Stone.

Tom was able to give me a phenominal cover.


----------



## annerallen (Jun 12, 2011)

Athanasios--your cover for the boxed set of my CAMILLA RANDALL MYSTERIES is genius--so clever and fun.  And the cover for HOW TO BE A WRITER IN THE E-AGE...AND KEEP YOUR E-SANITY is getting positive feedback long before launch. It's clean and strong and smart. Love your work!

I guess I should figure out how to get those covers attached to my signature here, shouldn't I?


----------



## CatherineRyanHyde (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, Athanasios, I just loved the cover you did for How to be a Writer in the E-Age and Keep Your E-Sanity. I was telling Anne (my co-author) that of all my covers for 18 books, many of which are in multiple editions, yours is in my top three. Many of the others were designed by big cover designers at Simon & Schuster, Doubleday, and Knopf, but are not nearly as good (in my opinion).


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

CatherineRyanHyde said:


> Yes, Athanasios, I just loved the cover you did for How to be a Writer in the E-Age and Keep Your E-Sanity. I was telling Anne (my co-author) that of all my covers for 18 books, many of which are in multiple editions, yours is in my top three. Many of the others were designed by big cover designers at Simon & Schuster, Doubleday, and Knopf, but are not nearly as good (in my opinion).


When it rains it pours!!!!

The responses are overwhelming thanks everybody, I'm all verklempt!!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

We at MWiDP LURVE Tom's covers. Both as Saffina Desforges AND on behalf of our wonderful authors. Cover design God = Athanasios!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> We at MWiDP LURVE Tom's covers. Both as Saffina Desforges AND on behalf of our wonderful authors. Cover design God = Athanasios!


See most of the covers in Saffina's signature? I did most of 'em. 
All except Snow White and the original Sugar & Spice. 
Though I did do a remake for it.


----------



## Claire Ryan (Jun 7, 2012)

Just want to say, one designer to another - you got a great style there. I lean towards cleaner and simpler, personally, but you've got a strong handle on the gritty, gothic look.

The cover for I Am Eternal is great, you really knocked it out of the park. I could nitpick a few of the others but that one is a real stellar design. Best of luck with it.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Claire Ryan said:


> Just want to say, one designer to another - you got a great style there. I lean towards cleaner and simpler, personally, but you've got a strong handle on the gritty, gothic look.
> 
> The cover for I Am Eternal is great, you really knocked it out of the park. I could nitpick a few of the others but that one is a real stellar design. Best of luck with it.


Thanks very much. 
I appreciate the insightful criticism. I look forward to looking into your work.

I'm sure you've got your own style you're comfortable with.

It's funny I never realized I had a style till enough people told me I did. I just did what looked right 
and my favorite description, "what works."


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Athanos did a cover for me (work is still being edited). Really responsive to my vision but also willing to lead me along with his artistic talent.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

jabeard said:


> Athanos did a cover for me (work is still being edited). Really responsive to my vision but also willing to lead me along with his artistic talent.


I'm always surprised as to how many people come to me for their cover way before they release the book.

Some even months ahead. I would imagine it helps in their process to have a definitive visual to their story.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Howdy again to all!

I just wanted to let whoever I've done covers for in the past and to whoever wants covers from me 
in the future that I'll be less available in the coming months.  

The reasons are due to a monopolization of my time by a large indie publishing group that has 
cornered my attentions, at least for the foreseeable future.

I just wanted to be up front with this info in case anybody was feeling left out because I haven't been
my usual attentive self.

That is all.


----------



## waltereckland (Dec 8, 2011)

Good morning.  

I just wanted to throw in my two and a half cents and say that Athanasios is fabulous! 

He has done work for me on three CreateSpace print covers.  He is very fast, very easy to work with, reasonably priced and extremely talented.  I had existing art work and he was able to somehow magically take it, deconstruct it and rebuild it perfectly for CreateSpace.

I am very, very happy working with Athanasios and would highly recommend him.
Walter Eckland


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Walter you were a pleasure to work with.

You were concise and specific about what you wanted and have always been reliable and honest.

Thanks


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

There are more new covers & I've got a new P.O.D. Print On Demand section.

http://mad-gods.com/CoverHIRE
http://mad-gods.com/CoversPODs-main
http://mad-gods.com/CoversPODs-Arcanum


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for emails and kind words.


----------



## Reeve_Thomas (Aug 9, 2012)

Lovely work. Adding you to my cover designer wishlist ... if I can ever afford a pro cover.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I worked with Athanos recently on an upcoming project. I'm happy to say that we both enjoyed the experience, including the discussion and development of the styling and ideas.

I'll certainly be working with him again.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Colin Taber said:


> I worked with Athanos recently on an upcoming project. I'm happy to say that we both enjoyed the experience, including the discussion and development of the styling and ideas.
> 
> I'll certainly be working with him again.


I enjoyed our collaboration too Colin. I can't wait to see your alternate take on history. A "what-if" of the USA.

On another note, I updated my blog to include a brief explanation on what goes into getting a cover done. Whoever is interested and whoever wants is looking for a new cover please follow the link:

Everything you wanted to know about making covers. http://mad-gods.com/blog/?p=1933


----------



## Joebruno999 (Oct 20, 2010)

Send me your price info.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

All price info and  cover examples are @:
www.mad-gods.com/CoverHIRE


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Updated covers as of Oct 17th, 2012.










Those are the only ones that I can show you. There are others but, I'm not allowed to share.
If and/or when I can, I will.

Hope to hear from others who are looking for great covers. 
Check them all out at:

*http://www.mad-gods.com/CoverHIRE*


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

I especially like This Darkness Mine--great stuff!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Miranda_Dean said:


> I especially like This Darkness Mine--great stuff!


Thanks Miranda


----------



## rejrej1 (Nov 4, 2012)

I just wanted to say that this gentleman does awesome cover designs! They look very professional. I tried a couple of other guys and the covers just didn't seem high quality. Now when I see my book in Amazon beside well known best-sellers, they look sharp and sell-able. I highly recommend his services. He is also very accommodating for changes and works well with authors. Good luck with your books and to boost sales, you need a good cover designer like Athanos!


- Indie author Richard Edmond Johnson


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

rejrej1 said:


> I just wanted to say that this gentleman does awesome cover designs! They look very professional. I tried a couple of other guys and the covers just didn't seem high quality. Now when I see my book in Amazon beside well known best-sellers, they look sharp and sell-able. I highly recommend his services. He is also very accommodating for changes and works well with authors. Good luck with your books and to boost sales, you need a good cover designer like Athanos!
> 
> - Indie author Richard Edmond Johnson


Your cover was fun to do Richard.

Is it ok to post it here?


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Before I show the Battle for Sarvonne cover I've got the covers for the new MWiDP, Rose Red Crime series: *Rose Red Rhymes*.
They are set in *Saffina Desforges's* gritty, crime filled world of *Snow White* and *Rapunzell* and include:
*Ring 'A Ring O'Roses, Hot X Buns, Hush Little Baby, London is Burning, The Sandman, The Queen of Hearts,* 
& the festive *Night Before Christmas*.

Here they are:


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Latest cover for Richard Edmond Johnson, The Battler for Sarvonne.








I'm looking to fill some time with more covers. Please email me your cover needs @: [email protected]


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

Tom offers a great service. He's done five covers for my this year and every one has been superb. His prices are very reasonable and he is very easy-going, responsive and flexible as someone to work with. I highly recommend him as a cover artist and I will be using him again when I have more horror titles in need of something striking to make them stand out.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Mutual admiration abound.  I like Gary too.


----------



## glennlangohr (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, he is top rated! He just did my covers and my book sales are kicking butt again!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

glennlangohr said:


> Yeah, he is top rated! He just did my covers and my book sales are kicking butt again!


That's great to hear and thanks for the kind words Glenn
The coves are all in Glenn's Signature ID but here's a closer look at one of them:








It looks pretty striking if I do say so myself.


----------



## Patrick Lathan Hayes (Nov 28, 2012)

I love your work. What a talent!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

phayes2 said:


> I love your work. What a talent!


More coming the next few days


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's the latest, as promised a few days ago.








I worked closely with Keith to get what he wanted and have his original concept come to life, or at the very least, pixels.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Offdah, this came out nice.








My latest visualization for upcoming literature.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Due to lack of time and overestimating my own work output I've terminated my free cover offer.

I will however, honor the two months that it was offered.

I've chosen Tom Winton for December's free cover and Heather Marie Adkins for January's free cover.
I'll contact each individually.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, we will definitely be talking in the future.  Thanks, you're bookmarked.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Can I ask what 'covers for hire' means?
Sorry, I'm not familiar with the term


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Anya said:


> Can I ask what 'covers for hire' means?
> Sorry, I'm not familiar with the term


Sure you can ask and I'll happily answer.

Covers For Hire means you can hire me to do your book cover.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

lol no problem. I was thinking the book covers themselves were for hire, and my brain was not computing that.
Great covers by the way


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Anya said:


> lol no problem. I was thinking the book covers themselves were for hire, and my brain was not computing that.
> Great covers by the way


Thank you, gracias, εφχαριστο


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

I just uploaded some of my work on Book Covers Market.

Thanks for the kind words and exposure Anya.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

More stuff coming boys and girls


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Here are some of the latest covers. I didn't include all so as not to overwhelm. These were all great people to work with and I'm happy to be promoting their books.








Hope to hear from others who are looking for great covers. Check them all out at:

*http://www.mad-gods.com/CoverHIRE*


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

*So who's up for some more covers? I've got some free time on my hands and I'm up for giving you the cover you want.* 

Here are the latest two in Colin Taber's Norse America series; Loki's Rage and a Norse America Short. Plus a redo of KA Jordan's Swallow the Moon:






















You can go and check out all of my work there by clicking on the banner below:

​


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Here are more examples of my work showing the variety and level of quality I always put into every cover.



























































You can go and check out all of my work there by clicking on the banner below:

​


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

athanos said:


> *So who's up for some more covers? I've got some free time on my hands and I'm up for giving you the cover you want.*
> 
> Here are the latest two in Colin Taber's Norse America series; Loki's Rage and a Norse America Short. Plus a redo of KA Jordan's Swallow the Moon:
> 
> ...


I've worked with Athanos for my past 3 covers, and I can say they've all turned out great. We've gone through a back and forth over what I wanted and then shaped the ideas, before honing the final images with a final round of to and fro. I've found the process both enjoyable and satisfying. He's also very prompt!


----------



## Winton37 (Mar 13, 2011)

athanos said:


> Sure you can ask and I'll happily answer.
> 
> Covers For Hire means you can hire me to do your book cover.
> 
> Athanasios has designed several of my covers, and all of them are outstanding. He does fine work.


----------



## ArshadAhsanuddin (Mar 29, 2011)

Athanos did the covers for the twelve books of my Pact Arcanum Serial edition, and I am quite pleased with the results. He was very responsive to my comments, and he does good work.


----------



## annerallen (Jun 12, 2011)

Love his work. He's done three covers for me, and one has been on the Amazon comic fiction bestseller list for three months--The Camilla Randall Mysteries boxed set. Very clever design!


----------



## The Cover Counts (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm a book cover designer myself. 

Just wanted to chime in and let people know that I've worked with Athanos (mad-gods.com). He does an amazing job. His work is truly creative and original. 

-Renee
www.thecovercounts.com


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

I've worked with Tom on four covers now. I've found him to be prompt and responsive as well as turning the work around in a very reasonable timeframe and being well-priced. Great service and I plan to use him again for future projects.


----------



## KC75 (Jun 24, 2011)

Tom/Athanasios does an awesome, timely job of covers, and is great to work with. Professional, affordable, creative and a nice guy. What more could you want in a cover artists?


----------



## butiampagliacci (Aug 16, 2011)

Tom has done all of my covers for me thus far and each one is better than the last. He's patient, understanding, and has a good artistic eye. Hire him!!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

More covers.































You can go and check out all of my work there by clicking on the banner below:

​


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

I dropped my cover prices folks!! Custom covers for Pre-made prices
Here are some saucy and naughty examples you may not expect from me.  































You can go and check out all of my work there by clicking on the banner below:

​


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Custom covers at Pre-made prices. I can put something together that you won't see in the pre-mades.
Depending on the complexity of the cover prices start at $15. Some of my specialties are Speculative, Fantasy & Horror.































You can go and check out all of my work there by clicking on the banner below:

​


----------



## LeoPorikos (Aug 31, 2013)

I went to your site and looked around.

I just can't believe the incredible RANGE of your work.

Wow, I've got so many questions, that will have to wait for tomorrow, because I'm going back to take my time with all the stuff you've got there.


----------



## bigpatate (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi, (1st post) 

I love some of the cover arts on this board, in particular athanos works on Terra Incognita's cover.

Beautiful work keep it up!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

bigpatate, LOL, that's cute


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

The following were not used as official covers. I kept the designs because I liked them and wanted show them and the books they were made for.































You can go and check out all of my work there by clicking on the banner below:

​


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

A lot of ebooks these days fall into the category of "speculative fiction", largely because they can't be classified into any of the pre-existing genres. I've worked with many authors who didn't have a genre so we had to come up with a cover that was unique to their own brand of "speculative fiction".































It's funny though, before, Stephanie Meyer, Charlene Harris, and the many similar authors out there was no Paranormal Romance it was Horror. It's going to be interesting to see what other new genres will come out of so many authors writing.

You can go and check out all of my work there by clicking on the banner below:

​


----------



## LeoPorikos (Aug 31, 2013)

There's a lot of people who have to classify everything. Please put more of your work up.

I saw it all on your site and am hoping you'll show more of it here.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Premade covers available! Will be posting new examples every week from *$30-$90*. Each cover sold only once. Title & Author Name included in price. Nobody else can have it.

Click on any below to see them close-up. *Email to choose the cover you want: [email protected]*

   

   

   

Covers with: *- RED BORDER $30* *- BLACK BORDER $50* *- BLUE BORDER $70* *- GREEN BORDER $90* Click the banner below for more *Custom & Premade Covers :*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Athanos,

A reminder that you can only post back-to-back posts once every seven days in your author service thread.  You can, however, edit your last post to add content.  At least, this should be a reminder; if you never got the "author services" welcome, I apologize.  I'll doublecheck.

(And please don't ask your friends to bump your posts for you. Not saying you would, just saying we try to keep a level playing field here.)

However, I have given you a free bump for tomorrow, as long as you don't reply today.


Betsy


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Athanos,
> 
> A reminder that you can only post back-to-back posts once every seven days in your author service thread. You can, however, edit your last post to add content. At least, this should be a reminder; if you never got the "author services" welcome, I apologize. I'll doublecheck.
> 
> ...


Have removed the new one. Sorry I thought I could do a new post once a day.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Premade covers available! Will be posting new examples every week from *$30-$90*. Each cover sold only once. Title & Author Name included in price. Nobody else can have it.

Click on any below to see them close-up. *Email to choose the cover you want: [email protected]*

   

Covers with: *- RED BORDER $30* *- BLACK BORDER $50* *- BLUE BORDER $70* *- GREEN BORDER $90* Click the banner below for more *Custom & Premade Covers :*


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Mother of ALL is an amazing cover.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Made for the lovely Heather Marie Adkins. Great story too.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Premade covers available! Will be posting new examples every week from *$30-$90*. Each cover sold only once. Title & Author Name included in price. Nobody else can have it.

Click on any below to see them close-up. *Email to choose the cover you want: [email protected]*

   

   

Covers with: *- RED BORDER $30* *- BLACK BORDER $50* *- BLUE BORDER $70* *- GREEN BORDER $90* Click the banner below for more *Custom & Premade Covers :*


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So I just checked out your site, and picked "Fantasy" to check out your work. That brought me to http://mad-gods.com/NEWblog/wordpress/?page_id=3158

I would like to make a suggestion... instead of the tiny squares that crop the covers, put decent sized, maybe 150 pixels wide, full renditions of the covers. I think you would sell better if people could see your work without extra clicks.

Just a suggestion... Good luck with your shop!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> So I just checked out your site, and picked "Fantasy" to check out your work. That brought me to http://mad-gods.com/NEWblog/wordpress/?page_id=3158
> 
> I would like to make a suggestion... instead of the tiny squares that crop the covers, put decent sized, maybe 150 pixels wide, full renditions of the covers. I think you would sell better if people could see your work without extra clicks.
> 
> Just a suggestion... Good luck with your shop!


Clicking on them brings you to full sized ones. Are you saying have the full sized ones first?
Wouldn't that make them unwieldy and awkward?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

athanos said:


> Clicking on them brings you to full sized ones. Are you saying have the full sized ones first?
> Wouldn't that make them unwieldy and awkward?


No I am saying the way you have them makes it less likely anyone would click on them because there is to little of them shown. If they were not cropped, and instead resized to something like










Then you could more easily show off your work and potentially draw more people in.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok I'm going to have to switch to a different kind of thumbnail or different kind of portfolio.

Thanks for the suggestion. Done.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Premade covers available! Will be posting new examples every week from *$30-$90*. Each cover sold only once. Title & Author Name included in price. Nobody else can have it.

Click on any below to see them close-up. *Email to choose the cover you want: [email protected]*

   

Covers with: *- RED BORDER $30* *- BLACK BORDER $50* *- BLUE BORDER $70* *- GREEN BORDER $90* 
Click the banner below for more *Custom & Premade Covers :*


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Not part of my covers but very happy to share: Five Star review, merry me:
http://www.amazon.com/review/R4QACUF73RLR6/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004QOA768&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=

Start *Predatory Ethics* with the *FREE first book, Mad Gods,* click below and go get it:


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Start *Predatory Ethics* with the *FREE first book, Mad Gods,* click below and go get it:



Yes it is FREE - FREE - FREE


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Premade covers available! Will be posting new examples every week from *$30-$90*. Each cover sold only once. Title & Author Name included in price. Nobody else can have it.

Click on any below to see them close-up. *Email to choose the cover you want: [email protected]*

   

Covers with: *- RED BORDER $30* *- BLACK BORDER $50* *- BLUE BORDER $70* *- GREEN BORDER $90* 
Click the banner below for more *Custom & Premade Covers :*


----------

